# How much have you paid?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

for the last Ebike you bought.
Please include some info like . . .
4,000$US new FS or
3,000$US used commuter or
5,000$US new fat


----------



## bw03 (Nov 16, 2020)

Does conversions count? Just converted my Giant NRS 2 with TSDZ2 mid drive, bafang 500c display and bafang ultra slim shark pack. About $910 bucks for whole conversion. The NRS 2 was bought back in 2003 so it's about worthless... lol


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

DIY custom hard tail titanium e fat bike $4,900


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Full suspension e-mtb, $3900 delivered on a black Friday deal. 
MSRP $5800.00.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Levo $7200
Levo $4800
Levo $7200
Levo $5900


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

IZIP E3 Peak $1,700 (closeout)
Haibike SDURO Allmtn 2.0 $2,600 (Black Friday)
Canyon Spectral ON 7.0 $5,000


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Decoy Pro 29 $5599
Upgrades and changes = ~$800 (Seat, Stem, Bars, Grips, Front and Rear Tires, Pedals, Dropper Lever)


----------

